# Double PLL Method ( Have you ever noticed this?)



## 3x3 (Apr 22, 2011)

*If You Didnt Get That This Was A Joke, You Must Have Issues.... lol.*

Skip To 1:17 if you dont want to watch a 30 second F2L Solve.


I Believe I figured it out.

Well I was messing around and i noticed if you put the edge pieces... for the white cross not matching the center pieces. then do f2l... then oll... when you do pll, you can do pll again to solve the cube


Video Proff-




:tu


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 22, 2011)

3x3 said:


> I Believe I figured it out.



lololooolol

fail at cross.... INVENT NEW METHOD!

sweet video proff.


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 22, 2011)

This is pointless.


----------



## blah (Apr 22, 2011)

I really hope this doesn't become a meme.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 22, 2011)

So FOP x2 EPLL?


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 22, 2011)

basically, but it's possible to get parity, like if you arrange the cross in O perm.


----------



## 3x3 (Apr 22, 2011)

I am going to make a new method with this


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice proff. I have't noticed this either. Thanks, now I can just do an Hperm on my first layer instead of D2 while doing my cross. :tu


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 22, 2011)

ya dude, D2 sucks. It takes me like 5 seconds. x2 H perm however i can sub .3


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 22, 2011)

I just tried this... It makes f2l harder for slotting


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 22, 2011)

So how would you fix Operm parity? I will probably use this method next comp (cause its just sooo much faster), but I don't want to mess up on my Operms. Just like a square 1, obviously. Right?


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 22, 2011)

W perm 4lyfe.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 22, 2011)

That's.... Just dumb. Why on Earth would you do PLL again? Is D2 REALLY that hard?


----------



## 24653483361 (Apr 22, 2011)

Its amazing because you can apply the same concept to the corners on the first layers then at the end of your last layer do some A Perms


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 22, 2011)

I made this method first!! Here it is. Nice try!


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh and it's not optomizable for speedsolving!!


----------



## JackJ (Apr 22, 2011)

OMG NO WAY. I AM SWITCHING TO THIS. SUB 8 IS POSSIBLE!!11!!!!!!


----------



## 3x3 (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh yea i made a tutorial for this also
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...QKC-Method-Tutorial-3x3x3&p=563908#post563908

If your advanced enough you can use full-oll.

I just put in 2 look oll so other people who arent as good knows how to do it.

I will tell you how to fix parity in a second.


----------



## Forte (Apr 22, 2011)

It's basically like this.


----------



## 3x3 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ive Found One Way to Fix The Parity, its 2 algorithms.. Find a Side That has matching corners like the picture below, put the side in the back And do this algorithm- R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2
http://img820.imageshack.us/i/snapshot201104216.jpg/
If you dont have a side that looks like the picture then do this algorithm on any side.. R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2, Then you will get a side that looks like the picture put it in the back and do R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2
Then you will get a clockwise edge switch



Edit: Fail post Nvmd.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 22, 2011)

that won't work. Edge parity cannot be fixed by a 3 cycle of corners duh.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 22, 2011)

In. lol.

Dumbest post of the year award?


----------



## wontolla (Apr 22, 2011)

All you have to do now is learn to do the PLLs without the x2


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 22, 2011)

Just want some clarification.
Is this a serious thread, or just a joke thread? Because I cannot believe someone did this, and was actually serious about it.


----------



## 3x3 (Apr 22, 2011)

As serious as it gets.

Also You can do R U' r f at the end of your solve to get icecream.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 22, 2011)

and I thought I was stupid.


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 22, 2011)

Micael said:


> I just tried it: 59.31 (I average 25)
> I got a 5 moves cross (nothing saved), then F2L more difficult for recognition, then oll, then an impossible pll. I then struggle to fix that and it finally took ages.


 M2 U2 M2

Made Method called... FAP
Face
Another Face (Usually opposite)
Permute 3 layers


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 22, 2011)

Zomg jus improvd like thr3 seconz wif this !11!1!eleventy1!!

<3 FANK YOU!


----------



## 3x3 (Apr 22, 2011)

U arz Tehz welcum me homees


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 22, 2011)

3x3 said:


> *If You Didnt Get That This Was A Joke, You Must Have Issues.... lol.*


Not funny.


----------

